# TOO HOT CHILI



## bassnet (May 21, 2004)

I made chili with cayene pepper and chili powder. It is too hot for my family. Any way to 'cool down' the spices?


----------



## scott123 (May 21, 2004)

Make another batch without the cayenne.

Or serve it with something fatty, like whole milk or buttered bread.  The heat causing capsaicin is oil soluble so eating it with anything fatty helps to wash it down a bit.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 21, 2004)

And never try to "put the fire out" with water or beer! That just spreads the heat around your mouth and down your throat! A bartender buddy of mine swears by a glass of milk and a shot of Hershey's Choc Syrup.


----------



## lindatooo (May 22, 2004)

Exactly right, Damp, Alton Brown did a show on just that and the final answer was
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a glass of milk.  

Since I have very tender taste buds I always start with 1/4 the cayenne called for - easier to kick it up than to stomp it down!


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2004)

bassnet said:
			
		

> I made chili with cayene pepper and chili powder. It is too hot for my family. Any way to 'cool down' the spices?


If I'm reading this correctly, you are looking for a way to cool it down before you put it in your mouths.  I would dilute it by turning it into a double batch, without adding any more spice.  

Also, I don't know if this will work, but I know that if you add too much salt to something, you can remove some of it by adding a cut up potato to it (and then removing it when it has absorbed it).  Maybe it would work with spices.  

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2004)

Add a large can of diced tomatos. OR If it was ME... I would get a new family that enjoys spicy foods.     

JUST Kidding!


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2004)

LOL Deadly Sushi!!!

 Barbara


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2004)

just add less of the chili to whatever you are seasoning it with  :? 

don't really understand this question...


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> just add less of the chili to whatever you are seasoning it with  :?
> 
> don't really understand this question...


I think the chili was already made, and too hot, and bassnet wanted a quick solution to cool it off.  Since this was posted last night, I guess we are too late, but it is bound to happen to one of us again in the future. 

 Barbara


----------

